# warren ohio



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

looking for some one that can take on 1 lot around the eastwwod mall i got it as a package bid and it is not worth me driving up there for it so im looking for a sub for it. takes about 20-30 min to plow.pm me if interstead.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

nobody intreadsed in this its not a bad lot like i said 20-30 min just drive time to and from is killing me almost an hour in drive time alone.


----------

